# chihuahua pups 3 weeks,



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

these are my mums two chihuahua pups,both boys,,and just over 3 weeks old,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

OMG they are gorgeous, please can I have one of them, please please please please please please, the lighter one preferably but I'll happily take the other one


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

they are kinda cute arent they,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

they are gorgeous.i want them lol.......


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> they are kinda cute arent they,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


dont avoid the question, which one can I have


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

aww i love em, specially in the third pic


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

they are sweet.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

what little stunners what colours were mum and dad???


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

dad is cream colour, and mum is mink with a black mask,,,,,,,,,( she looks the same as the lighter puppy to me,,,) 

vixie,,i thought you wanted a little girl,,,,,,,,,,these are boys,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!lol,,,,,,,,,


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> dad is cream colour, and mum is mink with a black mask,,,,,,,,,( she looks the same as the lighter puppy to me,,,)
> 
> vixie,,i thought you wanted a little girl,,,,,,,,,,these are boys,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!lol,,,,,,,,,


I know when I saw that my ears pricked up I have someone looking for a bitch


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> dad is cream colour, and mum is mink with a black mask,,,,,,,,,( she looks the same as the lighter puppy to me,,,)
> 
> vixie,,i thought you wanted a little girl,,,,,,,,,,these are boys,!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!lol,,,,,,,,,


I would love a boy just as much lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

How cuteeeee  i want one


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> How cuteeeee  i want one


You want all of them lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

andrea 35 said:


> You want all of them lol


LOL i know it makes me sick 

i really wish i had more money and room...actually i wish i had achers of land


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhh, they are gorgeous*


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

awwww gorgeous


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

They are stunnin Lorraine, love the big eyes very cute.


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

so cute,,,,awww perfect little noses


----------

